# Application youtube plus optimisée ?



## NarcoIX (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour , 

Utilisant souvent youtube pour diverses raisons , je suis à la recherche d'une application qui me permettrais de : 

-choisir la résolution de lecture 
-modifier ses infos , le titre d'une vidéo , une description , etc... 
-accéder à la page d'un channel (background , infos de la chaîne , subbox , etc... ) 
-envoyer/recevoir des messages privés 
-pouvoir rajouter un pouce vert/rouge sur un commentaire 
-voir les "top comments 

Tout ceci ne pouvant être fait sur l'application par défaut ( à moins que je ne me trompe , si jamais , faites le moi remarquer svp ) . 
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider , je lui en serais très reconaissant . 

Merci d'avance !


----------

